# Welcome



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome to the Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome forum.







You might like to start with reading the Fibromyalgia Frequently Asked Questions And/or the Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Frequently Asked Questions We have a Chronic Pain & Pain Management forum which you might also find useful. You can review the Privacy Policy & Disclaimer Are you involved in marketing or selling a product? Commercial advertisements are welcome and may be freely placed on the Products & Websites forum.. Commercial advertisements made to the Fibro & CFS forum will be moved there without warning.I'm mrsm, the moderator of this forum. I check in most days, but if you have any problems with a post you can use the 'Report Post' feature which appears at the bottom of each post. And you can send me a Private Message or an email by clicking on the icons next to my name in a post. Enjoy your time here


----------

